# Feeding in coco



## BudScientist (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi everybody, should i feed with every watering with coco 66% perlite 33% or every other watering??..and should i water everyday as many ppl say, or should i water when the the surface starts to dry?..please help me cause i think that underfeed i my lady..my run off is 0.4 lower than what i put..even if i put 1.5


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 4, 2018)

All the time and everyday if the pot is fully rooted which it should be if in flower. Make sure and get at least 30% run off to stop salt build ups.


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 4, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> All the time and everyday if the pot is fully rooted which it should be if in flower. Make sure and get at least 30% run off to stop salt build ups.


Actually i am in veg day 30 from seed..the pot is 50lt..i do exactly what u say but my run off is 0.7 when i put 1.2,..And the roots starts to appear almost on the surface of the coco the plants starts to turn yellow on the top and i dont know if i shall continue the every day watering ,and feeding every other watering..i think when i water the day after feeding, i pull out all the nutrients from the previous day with the run off..what do you think..environent is perfect..distance from light is perfect..i am sure that the problem is about the watering and feeding frequency.


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 4, 2018)

Post a photo on here it will help to see it and im sure a lot more people will give some help.


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 4, 2018)

Check this out!..What do you think about this little girl..


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 4, 2018)

All I can say is that pot and amount of coco is way to much for such a small plant. Take it out trim the roots and put it in a 2/3litre pot and give it a weak feed of base nutrients for a week or two, roots will grow back very quick. I think you will find that will sort it and start growing again. If it's a auto flower plant forget my advise as I don't grow them.

If you normally grow plants in say 10litre pots of compost the same plant in coco would need 5/6l max.


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 4, 2018)

BudScientist said:


> Hi everybody, should i feed with every watering with coco 66% perlite 33% or every other watering??..and should i water everyday as many ppl say, or should i water when the the surface starts to dry?..please help me cause i think that underfeed i my lady..my run off is 0.4 lower than what i put..even if i put 1.5


The runoff should be lower than what you put in that a sign the plant is using the nutrients. Idealy you would want the runoff to be much lower than what you put in. The amount that is missing from the runoff is what the plant is using.


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 4, 2018)

Neville Longbottom said:


> The runoff should be lower than what you put in that a sign the plant is using the nutrients. Idealy you would want the runoff to be much lower than what you put in. The amount that is missing from the runoff is what the plant is using.


Nice..i appreciate your usefull information, thank you!


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 4, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> All I can say is that pot and amount of coco is way to much for such a small plant. Take it out trim the roots and put it in a 2/3litre pot and give it a weak feed of base nutrients for a week or two, roots will grow back very quick. I think you will find that will sort it and start growing again. If it's a auto flower plant forget my advise as I don't grow them.
> 
> If you normally grow plants in say 10litre pots of compost the same plant in coco would need 5/6l max.


ok m8..i am not sure if i ll do it in this crop cause i am afraid of too much stress..but i ll keep your info for my next one.also i would like to see if the "straigth to the final pot'' practice is working...thank you my friend!


----------



## upnsmoke13 (Oct 5, 2018)

Treat her like soil until she gets her roots. Water around the edge of your pot. That will encourage roots to explore for moisture and it'll help not overwatering. Let her dry out some between waterings. She'll be fine, just let her do her thing.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2018)

Never water with plain water in coco. Always water with nutrient solution. That plant does not need to be watered everyday until it gets larger and the roots fill out and fill the pot.


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 5, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Never water with plain water in coco. Always water with nutrient solution. That plant does not need to be watered everyday until it gets larger and the roots fill out and fill the pot.


i was thinking about it..is that real that if you water plain water, all nutes or the majority of them will be pulled out with the run off?..i actually water/feed/water/feed/water/...and i do it every day...Look at this and remember..the light, the environment the light distance are perfect..the seed's genetics are perfect..critical kush barneys farm..sooo..i think i am undefeeding her!check her out..and tell me what d you think about her:


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 5, 2018)

Hard to tell from the pic. The lighting is wierd. But it looks like over feeding what ec are you feeding at?


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 5, 2018)

I have plants at a foot and a half tall and i only feed them at .8 ec. If i gave them anymore theyd have nute stress and the tips of the leaves would "burn".


----------



## upnsmoke13 (Oct 5, 2018)

"Water" with ph'd nute solution every time moisture is needed in the coco! After her roots fill the pot, you'll increase feeding to encourage growth. The roots will start working through a lot more nutes after they get going. Multi feedings a day may be needed depending on the media and environment. Judge it your self, it'll be hard the overwatered(after established) but you may waste nutes if you feed to much!


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 6, 2018)

upnsmoke13 said:


> "Water" with ph'd nute solution every time moisture is needed in the coco! After her roots fill the pot, you'll increase feeding to encourage growth. The roots will start working through a lot more nutes after they get going. Multi feedings a day may be needed depending on the media and environment. Judge it your self, it'll be hard the overwatered(after established) but you may waste nutes if you feed to much!


Nice i will start running this method..thank you very much..and i have a last q..if i feed every time should i change the quantity of nutes of what i put until now that i watered after feeded,should i use less than before maybe?


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 6, 2018)

Neville Longbottom said:


> I have plants at a foot and a half tall and i only feed them at .8 ec. If i gave them anymore theyd have nute stress and the tips of the leaves would "burn".


Well man..my light is 1200w (2x600w for better destribution) LED, i was giving her until 2 days before 1.2 but they really looked like was underfeeded..so i desided to give her 1.5..but i was wrongly watered/feeded and from now i ll give her everytime phed nuted water, and only when the surface starts to dry. as a man from above told me and as i have seen that many times at very good results(in viedeos)..she has 12 upcoming tops..she is 30 days old from seed's sprout.the problem on her was my wongly everyday W/F..i pulled out all her nutes before she eats them,with the next day plain phed water.plain phed water only if the run off is too high..soo ..from now i wait for the better progress..


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 6, 2018)

BudScientist said:


> Well man..my light is 1200w (2x600w for better destribution) LED, i was giving her until 2 days before 1.2 but they really looked like was underfeeded..so i desided to give her 1.5..but i was wrongly watered/feeded and from now i ll give her everytime phed nuted water, and only when the surface starts to dry. as a man from above told me and as i have seen that many times at very good results(in viedeos)..she has 12 upcoming tops..she is 30 days old from seed's sprout.the problem on her was my wongly everyday W/F..i pulled out all her nutes before she eats them,with the next day plain phed water.plain phed water only if the run off is too high..soo ..from now i wait for the better progress..


Sorry the way you said that is somewhat confusing with such large text blocks. But feeding at that high at 30 days from seed is definetly too much. These clones are around 30 days from root and probably have 20 plus tops a piece already. Im feeding .75 ec, 5.9 ph, room temp in the day is 78° night 66°, humidity 55% 2x 600w mh(will use 2x 600w hps in bud)


----------



## BudScientist (Oct 6, 2018)

Neville Longbottom said:


> Sorry the way you said that is somewhat confusing with such large text blocks. But feeding at that high at 30 days from seed is definetly too much. These clones are around 30 days from root and probably have 20 plus tops a piece already. Im feeding .75 ec, 5.9 ph, room temp in the day is 78° night 66°, humidity 55% 2x 600w mh(will use 2x 600w hps in bud)View attachment 4211237


Yes but this project is hydro..and in hydro the lower ec than coco is normal from what i know..now that i ll start to feed with every watering i ll give her 1.2 and i ll see how will she go on..


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 6, 2018)

BudScientist said:


> Yes but this project is hydro..and in hydro the lower ec than coco is normal from what i know..now that i ll start to feed with every watering i ll give her 1.2 and i ll see how will she go on..


From what ive found ec is generally correllated to plant size regaurdless of medium. Ive grown coco before as well as other mediums and ive never fed a plant over 1.2 in veg. But by all means do whatever you feel is right experience is the best teacher.


----------



## upnsmoke13 (Oct 6, 2018)

He's right, feeding every watering requires less ppm. The roots are getting nutes continuously so a weaker solution is needed. I'm running Canna A&B at 600-700ppm at around 7 weeks from seed. 
Some people learn through mistakes but you could avoid this one, just start lower than you think.


----------



## JohnDee (Oct 15, 2018)

Neville Longbottom said:


> The runoff should be lower than what you put in that a sign the plant is using the nutrients. Idealy you would want the runoff to be much lower than what you put in. The amount that is missing from the runoff is what the plant is using.


Neville..dude you were stoned when you wrote this. I can tell. Actually in theory, there's some accuracy there. When you water to runoff...the runoff ppm will be close to what you put in...unless you have some nutrient build up. In which case runoff ppm will be higher. Possibly even way higher...indicating a rootzone problem.

That's about all the info you'll get from runoff ppm.
JD


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Oct 15, 2018)

Neville Longbottom said:


> The runoff should be lower than what you put in that a sign the plant is using the nutrients. Idealy you would want the runoff to be much lower than what you put in. The amount that is missing from the runoff is what the plant is using.


NOT EVEN CLOSE...


----------



## xtsho (Oct 15, 2018)

The plant doesn't suck up nutrients fast enough while watering to lower the runoff.


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 15, 2018)

JohnDee said:


> Neville..dude you were stoned when you wrote this. I can tell. Actually in theory, there's some accuracy there. When you water to runoff...the runoff ppm will be close to what you put in...unless you have some nutrient build up. In which case runoff ppm will be higher. Possibly even way higher...indicating a rootzone problem.
> 
> That's about all the info you'll get from runoff ppm.
> JD


Nope not stoned. My runoff is consistently about 300ppm lower than what i put in. And when my room isn't in balance like if my temps, humidity, or when i feed too much or to little my plants use less nutes. I can tell because the ec of my runoff goes up and if i don't fix the problem my run off continues to get higher. To me this seems like an indication of the plant using nutes. I have no evidence but i would bet if i supplemented co2 the difference between what's feed and the run off would increase.


----------



## boilingoil (Oct 15, 2018)

Neville Longbottom said:


> From what ive found ec is generally correllated to plant size regaurdless of medium. Ive grown coco before as well as other mediums and ive never fed a plant over 1.2 in veg. But by all means do whatever you feel is right experience is the best teacher.


 Max Flower feeds are 1.2 for me, veg .8-.9 ec.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Oct 16, 2018)

Neville Longbottom said:


> Nope not stoned. My runoff is consistently about 300ppm lower than what i put in. And when my room isn't in balance like if my temps, humidity, or when i feed too much or to little my plants use less nutes. I can tell because the ec of my runoff goes up and if i don't fix the problem my run off continues to get higher. To me this seems like an indication of the plant using nutes. I have no evidence but i would bet if i supplemented co2 the difference between what's feed and the run off would increase.


You honestly believe your plants take in more nutes than water?? That's the ONLY way your EC would drop. As the plants "drink" the salts levels increase between feedings.
https://cocoforcannabis.com/ectargets/


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 16, 2018)

Jypsy Dog said:


> You honestly believe your plants take in more nutes than water?? That's the ONLY way your EC would drop. As the plants "drink" the salts levels increase between feedings.
> https://cocoforcannabis.com/ectargets/


Well if its not the plants idk where is going because my run off is consistently lower than what i feed. And i dont have salt build up so its not in the medium, where do you think the nutrient is going?


----------



## JohnDee (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,
How about this scenario.

Would it be possible to have a situation where the coco is a little "starved" from underfeeding. Then when you add nutrients...some of them get snagged up by the cation sites (of which there are many)...thus lowering ppm.

I offer that as a possible explanation to why Neville's runoff always reads lower. Do you do that Neville? Feed very gently?

Anyway...I don't think you can draw too many conclusions from your low runoff except for maybe "Cool...no salt build up".
Cheers
JD


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Oct 16, 2018)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Guys,
> How about this scenario.
> 
> Would it be possible to have a situation where the coco is a little "starved" from underfeeding. Then when you add nutrients...some of them get snagged up by the cation sites (of which there are many)...thus lowering ppm.
> ...


That might be possible. I do prefer to feed light rather than heavy.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 16, 2018)

R/H plays a huge role in how your plant uses nutrients as well..a higher r/h will require more nutrients as the plant will not take up as much water,salt builds up when the r/h is low and the plant is using more water and leaving salts in the medium.
In short your feedings should change with the seasons ..less in the winter (dry) more in the summer (humid)personally I let the plant tell me what it needs,less is more imo.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Oct 17, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> R/H plays a huge role in how your plant uses nutrients as well..a higher r/h will require more nutrients as the plant will not take up as much water,salt builds up when the r/h is low and the plant is using more water and leaving salts in the medium.
> In short your feedings should change with the seasons ..less in the winter (dry) more in the summer (humid)personally I let the plant tell me what it needs,less is more imo.


That's backwards. Lower in high temps, plant pulls more water.


----------



## tanbor (Dec 8, 2018)

BudScientist said:


> Well man..my light is 1200w (2x600w for better destribution) LED, i was giving her until 2 days before 1.2 but they really looked like was underfeeded..so i desided to give her 1.5..but i was wrongly watered/feeded and from now i ll give her everytime phed nuted water, and only when the surface starts to dry. as a man from above told me and as i have seen that many times at very good results(in viedeos)..she has 12 upcoming tops..she is 30 days old from seed's sprout.the problem on her was my wongly everyday W/F..i pulled out all her nutes before she eats them,with the next day plain phed water.plain phed water only if the run off is too high..soo ..from now i wait for the better progress..


Whats your nutrient/water temps. And the pots way to big for the plant size. Its struggling to get oxygen in the root ball. I recon start some new ones and repot as following, start in 6 inch pot, repot to 10 inch then what ever size you decide to flower in. This is done all in veg. Make sure the leaves are well past edges of the pot before repotting. Also let the pot dry out before repot so the coco dosn't fall apart and damage roots. To try fix your current plant it really needs a good dry out (this could take 3-4 days looking at how big those pots are) to get the oxygen in to the roots then Feed it 1.2 ec untill you see run off then stop. Let it dry out again keep repeating. Dont worry about the plain water untill it gets big enough for that big pot. The nute at 1.2 ec is quite week so it won't need the plain water. The plain water helps when they're big and flowering and can dry the pot out quickly..


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 4, 2019)

Most waterings should include cal/ mag in Coco. Most importantly. You can do plain water every few waterings to help flush. Don't forget vitamino to help keep away pm. (Amino) and silica in veg. Also a flush with floraclean or similar every 40 days or so.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 4, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Most waterings should include cal/ mag in Coco. Most importantly. You can do plain water every few waterings to help flush. Don't forget vitamino to help keep away pm. (Amino) and silica in veg. Also a flush with floraclean or similar every 40 days or so.


I don't do any of that stuff. I grow in straight coco. No calmag, silica, or anything other than base nutrients. If your base uses calcium nitrate for it's nitrogen source there is plenty of calcium without adding calmag. I never run plain water through coco to flush anything and I've never used a product such as floraclean. The results are great. I don't believe in using unnecessary products. I feed 800 ppm strength at the peak and taper down to 1/4 - 1/2 strength by harvest. I feed until chop and never flush.

I don't know what nutrients you're using but they might be lacking in calcium requiring the use of calmag. I'm pretty sure FloraKleen is just diluted sucrose and glucose and not worth the money. Well I know it's not worth the money because I don't use it and my plants growing in coco do fine.

Regardless, I don't use anything but calcium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate, and a micronutrient blend. I know that there are tons of products out there targeting cannabis growing but most are not needed and have no real value as far as the end result. They don't do any harm but they also don't do any good.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 6, 2019)

I was under the impression that pure Coco doesn't allow calcium to stay in solution or is extremely low and washes out of the Coco. 
Calcium nitrate is really strong concentrate. 
How do you wash out the salts from the nutrients out of the Coco? Keep them from building up? 
Using gh 3 part. 
My tds shows 1400-1600 in flower. Last 4 weeks, water w bloombastic, terpenx, molasses, 3rd plain water, 2nd to last flush w/water and floraclean and last just water. When mostly dry, stick in dark for 3 days. Then breakdown to branches and hang dry. I thought Coco was just like hydro, but gave you more days between waterings.


----------



## DocktaGreenThumb (Feb 6, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> I was under the impression that pure Coco doesn't allow calcium to stay in solution or is extremely low and washes out of the Coco.
> Calcium nitrate is really strong concentrate.
> How do you wash out the salts from the nutrients out of the Coco? Keep them from building up?
> Using gh 3 part.
> My tds shows 1400-1600 in flower. Last 4 weeks, water w bloombastic, terpenx, molasses, 3rd plain water, 2nd to last flush w/water and floraclean and last just water. When mostly dry, stick in dark for 3 days. Then breakdown to branches and hang dry. I thought Coco was just like hydro, but gave you more days between waterings.


Very accurate. I wanted to call a few people out, but I frown upon that kind of thing.

Cal-Mag is needed for around 8/10 base nutrient solutions for coco. Supliments always help and I've never seen better results.

Getting a lower reading on your run off just sounds like the person needs thicker glasses.. that's just not explainable..

Cutting back nutrients before switching to flower doesn't consist with the nature of plants. The plants use every bit of what you give them and they dont switch to the flowering phase over night.

To each is own, however, misinformation kills plants..


----------



## xtsho (Feb 6, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> I was under the impression that pure Coco doesn't allow calcium to stay in solution or is extremely low and washes out of the Coco.
> Calcium nitrate is really strong concentrate.
> How do you wash out the salts from the nutrients out of the Coco? Keep them from building up?
> Using gh 3 part.
> My tds shows 1400-1600 in flower. Last 4 weeks, water w bloombastic, terpenx, molasses, 3rd plain water, 2nd to last flush w/water and floraclean and last just water. When mostly dry, stick in dark for 3 days. Then breakdown to branches and hang dry. I thought Coco was just like hydro, but gave you more days between waterings.



Why are you using molasses in coco? 

Calcium nitrate works great as a nitrogen source. I've been growing in coco for years and flood and drain before that. I've never used calmag and I've never experienced any deficiencies. That's because of the calcium in the calcium nitrate. 1400 - 1600 is twice as high as I run. I also don't flush. The salts don't build up if you don't use too much. 

I don't do anything special. I use VitaGrow which has been around for almost 20 years and is put out by the oldest hydroponics store in Portland.


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 7, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> I was under the impression that pure Coco doesn't allow calcium to stay in solution or is extremely low and washes out of the Coco.
> Calcium nitrate is really strong concentrate.
> How do you wash out the salts from the nutrients out of the Coco? Keep them from building up?
> Using gh 3 part.
> My tds shows 1400-1600 in flower. Last 4 weeks, water w bloombastic, terpenx, molasses, 3rd plain water, 2nd to last flush w/water and floraclean and last just water. When mostly dry, stick in dark for 3 days. Then breakdown to branches and hang dry. I thought Coco was just like hydro, but gave you more days between waterings.


 I feed my coir plants with a max of 550 ppm (1.1ec) in bloom. veg is around 400 ppm.
Why does the growing community think cannabis is any different from any other plants on this earth as far as nutrient requirements?


----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2019)

boilingoil said:


> I feed my coir plants with a max of 550 ppm (1.1ec) in bloom. veg is around 400 ppm.
> Why does the growing community think cannabis is any different from any other plants on this earth as far as nutrient requirements?


Why? Because of the cannabis nutrient industry and their marketing. They sell cannabis specific nutes whatever that is and they have convinced people that cannabis is a special plant that requires fairy dust to grow. You don't need to treat cannabis any different than other plants. The forums are filled with people experiencing problems even though they're using a dozen bottles with fancy labels and cool sounding names that they sold a kidney to pay for. 

But what do I know other than I never have issues even though I don't use all the stuff other people use. If all that other stuff is so good then why do so many people have so many problems even though they're using all 16 bottles of some cannabis specific nutrient line?

I'll keep my money in my wallet. I'm growing a plant not playing chemist.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 7, 2019)

I am running Canna coco and nutrients, DTW, with a auto drip system. Just flipped and running 3 drip cycles during lights on.
I found this a few years back and have been using it since. Just have to adjust the Cal/Mag to get the required amount of Ca.

*LESS IS MORE*

200 ppm of a + b for veg.
350 ppm of a + b for flower.

Here is a chart the gives the ratios of Calcium in given ppm of A&B.
This Calcium information is purely based on a Canna schedule, using CaliMagic. Once you hit around 700 ppm you no longer need Cal/mag additives.

CaliMagic/Canna A&B ratio
150 ppm/200 ppm = 350
150 ppm of CaliMagic = 112 ppm Ca/200 ppm A&B = 44 ppm Ca, so, that equals 156 ppm Ca

100 ppm = 75 Ca/300 ppm A&B = 66 ppm Ca, that is 141 ppm Ca

50 ppm = 38 Ca/400 ppm A&B = 88 ppm Ca = that is 126 ppm Ca

This is based on slightly rough math but is very close to correct, in my experience.

A&B
3 ml/gal = .4 EC = 200 ppm with around 44 ppm of calcium
4.5 ml/gal = .6 EC = 300 ppm with around 66 ppm of calcium
6.2 ml/gal = .8 EC = 400 ppm with around 88 ppm of calcium
7.7 ml/gal = 1 EC = 500 ppm with around 112 ppm of calcium
9.2 ml/gal = 1.2 EC = 600 ppm with around 135 ppm of calcium 

I use GH CaliMagic, and the RO is 55 ppm, it has Ca and Mag added back for flavor. I add Cal/Magic and Epsom to bring my #'s to 170+/- ppm, then begin adding the base nutrients. I use Canna Coco's line of nutrients but I back off of their recommended rates, as I feel they are way high. For example, in veg I will add only 200 ppm of A&B, in flower 350 ppm. Now that rate does not give me the Cal ratio needed. You need around 150 ppm of calcium alone, so even if when I'm at 200 ppm A&B = 44 ppm Ca, if I only added 100 ppm of CaliMagic, only 75 is calcium so I would still be short, need to add 150 ppm CaliMagic to get the Ca at 156 ppm.

5.8 pH & Drip Clean for the win!


----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2019)

gr865 said:


> I am running Canna coco and nutrients, DTW, with a auto drip system. Just flipped and running 3 drip cycles during lights on.
> I found this a few years back and have been using it since. Just have to adjust the Cal/Mag to get the required amount of Ca.
> 
> *LESS IS MORE*
> ...


I don't understand how they can call them coco specific nutes when they don't contain enough calcium and you need to add supplements. I'm not saying they are not decent nutes but for the price they should contain everything without the need to buy additional supplements. But that's the cannabis specific nutrient industry for you.

But yeah, less is better no matter what you're using.


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 7, 2019)

Running 24 ppm out of my RO I only use a cal-mag to get me close to 100 ppm and I've only had to do that since switching to led's. Other than that just base a&b nutrients with just a little 0-10-6 potash in flower.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I don't understand how they can call them coco specific nutes when they don't contain enough calcium and you need to add supplements. I'm not saying they are not decent nutes but for the price they should contain everything without the need to buy additional supplements. But that's the cannabis specific nutrient industry for you.
> 
> But yeah, less is better no matter what you're using.


Again, I run lower that Canna recommends, if I ran them at their suggested rates, 11+ ml/gal, for this stage of growth, that would provide all that Ca I need. That is the only reason I have to add the extra CaliMagic to get the amt of Ca needed. 
As far as supplements go, I don't do Super Bloom/ Max Bloom are any thing like that, I just run there Cannazym (for roots safety), Rhizotonic (promote rooting) and Boost. The only other nutrients I add is KoolBloom Liquid in place of Canna P/K during weeks 4 and 5. Also use Great White for root protection and stimulant.

In my years of growing I have run many brands of nutes and have had the best results with Canna.

Yep Less is More!


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 8, 2019)

Wow. All super low numbers. Surprised. I add perlite and a base soil mix as well. So I'm actually about 50-60% Coco. I add molasses for food, sugar, nitrogen into the mix as a few feedings are tea, (wormcastings, kelp, black dust (humus), bacteria and sometimes alfalfa, fish emulsion) week 3-4. I spoke with a professional grower as I live in colorado and he was at 2200 ppm (tds) in flower. But what would they know? I'd like to see what your producing with those lower numbers. gg4 X shiskberry, week 7-8


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 8, 2019)

https://www.kisorganics.com/pages/cannabis-cultivation-and-science-podcast-episode-43

Do you really need that much food for these plants.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2019)

boilingoil said:


> https://www.kisorganics.com/pages/cannabis-cultivation-and-science-podcast-episode-43
> 
> Do you really need that much food for these plants.



No


----------



## gr865 (Feb 8, 2019)

@*boilingoil*

Good podcast!
When I have used the recommended rates, no matter which product, I get burning. 
And for some stupid reason, when I have tried different products I try their recommended rates. 
Now when I have a problem I know it is from laziness and not keeping an eye on pH or pressing the top rates in an attempt to increase yields. I am getting better but damn I like to experiment, LOL.


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Feb 8, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Wow. All super low numbers. Surprised. I add perlite and a base soil mix as well. So I'm actually about 50-60% Coco. I add molasses for food, sugar, nitrogen into the mix as a few feedings are tea, (wormcastings, kelp, black dust (humus), bacteria and sometimes alfalfa, fish emulsion) week 3-4. I spoke with a professional grower as I live in colorado and he was at 2200 ppm (tds) in flower. But what would they know? I'd like to see what your producing with those lower numbers. gg4 X shiskberry, week 7-8
> View attachment 4278554 View attachment 4278555 View attachment 4278554 View attachment 4278555


I noticed you have no fan leaves why is that I think you could get much larger buds if you left them. The fan leaves are the solar panels of the plant not the buds. See this plant has 3-4 weeks left I'll easily get a 4 ten gram top nugs from this plant with tons of little(2-4 gram) nugs. Also I'm feeding at 1.6 ec


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 8, 2019)

I use canna @.8 e.c. at peak feedings and get very good yields..


----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2019)

Leaves make big buds. Leaves don't take away from bud growth. I cut nothing. 600 watt HPS. Three gallon fabric pots of 100% coco. Blumats for watering. 800 max ppm. Calcium nitrate, MKP, micronutrient blend. Added epsom salts week 4 and 5 of flower. That's it. All water soluble salts. No fairy dust. So easy a Caveman could do it. Fill the reservoir and walk away.


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 8, 2019)

gr865 said:


> @*boilingoil*
> 
> Good podcast!
> When I have used the recommended rates, no matter which product, I get burning.
> ...


 I do experiments a lot too and I probable grow different in coir than most also, as in I don't feed to waste but maybe a couple of time through the cycle. I do daily metered feeds according to the stages of growth of my grow routine. A lot of people say you can't grow in coir like that but everything I've seen in the 3 years of running that style says I can.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 8, 2019)

The reason for the deleafing is to expose the budsites hidden from direct light, also part of the 2 times defoliation during flower. Helps force all the energy to the tips. Have to much larf as it is. Small popcorn. So I cut most of that out early. 
Will have to cut down on the nutrients or better yet get or borrow a ppm meter to see the numbers. Im using a TDS meter. So they might correspond to similar reading's when compared. Lovely pictures everyone. Purple Elephant.


----------



## Neville Longbottom (Feb 13, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> The reason for the deleafing is to expose the budsites hidden from direct light, also part of the 2 times defoliation during flower. Helps force all the energy to the tips. Have to much larf as it is. Small popcorn. So I cut most of that out early.
> Will have to cut down on the nutrients or better yet get or borrow a ppm meter to see the numbers. Im using a TDS meter. So they might correspond to similar reading's when compared. Lovely pictures everyone. Purple Elephant.


Lol we know what your doing were trying to help you cause those nugs arnt that big and not very frosty either.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2019)

I grow in coco and love it. I continually amaze myself with the results I get.
Not much mystery to the product if you can get past the broscience.
For a quick explanation of coco and why most of use a Cal/Mag supplement or a coco specific nutrient like Canna Coco, I ask that you read this
https://manicbotanix.com/hydroponic-coir-substrate-science/


----------



## Cocogrower420 (Feb 21, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Leaves make big buds. Leaves don't take away from bud growth. I cut nothing. 600 watt HPS. Three gallon fabric pots of 100% coco. Blumats for watering. 800 max ppm. Calcium nitrate, MKP, micronutrient blend. Added epsom salts week 4 and 5 of flower. That's it. All water soluble salts. No fairy dust. So easy a Caveman could do it. Fill the reservoir and walk away.




Looks good man


----------



## Cocogrower420 (Feb 21, 2019)

I should really try your nutes once my canna A+B are out.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 21, 2019)

You need to try Jack 3-2-1, same formula from start to finish.


----------



## eddysteady (Feb 23, 2019)

Why are people still using and recommending Cal Mag for a source of Ca ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

eddysteady said:


> Why are people still using and recommending Cal Mag for a source of Ca ?


Because it's fun to grow big dank buds in coco.


----------



## eddysteady (Feb 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Because it's fun to grow big dank buds in coco.


Fair enough


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

eddysteady said:


> Fair enough


Do you have a suggestion or are you here to play games?


----------



## eddysteady (Feb 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you have a suggestion or are you here to play games?


I was asking why would you add a product that contains Calcium and Magnesium when trying to raise Ca levels.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

eddysteady said:


> I was asking why would you add a product that contains Calcium and Magnesium when trying to raise Ca levels.


Have you grown in coco?


----------



## eddysteady (Feb 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Have you grown in coco?


Yes


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

eddysteady said:


> Yes


Are you aware of the cation exchange capacity of Coco and how cocos exchange sites are filled with potassium and sodium?
This can lead to binding and locking out of calcium and magnesium.
This is why cal/mag works so well with coco.


----------



## eddysteady (Feb 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Are you aware of the cation exchange capacity of Coco and how cocos exchange sites are filled with potassium and sodium?
> This can lead to binding and locking out of calcium and magnesium.
> This is why cal/mag works so well with coco.


You ever heard of pre buffered Coco and Coco specific nutrients ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

eddysteady said:


> You ever heard of pre buffered Coco and Coco specific nutrients ?


I have, but then why would someone use cal/mag if they had conditioned coco and coco specific nutrients.
Those of us who do not, use Cal/Mag with spectacular results.


----------



## eddysteady (Feb 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I have, but then why would someone use cal/mag if they had conditioned coco and coco specific nutrients.
> Those of us who do not, use Cal/Mag with spectacular results.


What's that got to do with the question I asked ?


----------



## jtrizzy (Feb 23, 2019)

So I am currently at 650ppm for these two bigger ladies. If I feed less than 600 they start to get hungry which is nuts to me. 650ppm seem stupid high but they take it with no issues, I feed with lots of run off. I cannot seem to keep these plants in pots for more than 7-8 days without them being root bound. I just transplanted into 1.5g pots today, they will go into final pot of 3g smart pot when they get root bound in these in a week to to ten days from now. 5ml cal/mag 6ml grow big per 1 gallon of water brings me to just a hair below 650ppm with a very small ph adjust down. Man I am loving coco.

pic uploads aren't working had to use IMgur.

https://i.imgur.com/gDRy9eX.jpg


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

eddysteady said:


> What's that got to do with the question I asked ?





eddysteady said:


> What's that got to do with the question I asked ?


You don't say much for a guy that contributes nothing!


----------



## Pepe le skunk (May 21, 2019)

Spoke to a guy working in a grow. He filled me in on a few new bis of info during flower..
3 waterings a week in Coco.,
Water tea, nutes.
the tea, brew includes ground up fish bones, microbes twice, once while brew, second just before feed. I've done this every 2-3 weeks and have noticed a difference. They test run off to adjust as needed including a flood cleaning 2 times a month. They use flood and drain in 3 gallon pots.
Don't tell anyone.


----------



## gamestwin (May 22, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Spoke to a guy working in a grow. He filled me in on a few new bis of info during flower..
> 3 waterings a week in Coco.,
> Water tea, nutes.
> the tea, brew includes ground up fish bones, microbes twice, once while brew, second just before feed. I've done this every 2-3 weeks and have noticed a difference. They test run off to adjust as needed including a flood cleaning 2 times a month. They use flood and drain in 3 gallon pots.
> Don't tell anyone.




Maybe I'm a little to blitzed ATM, but u saying fam. That, water three times outta 7 days. One day water (plain)? (Ph'd)?, A tea? And a feed watering? Am I following u Correct? Peace


----------



## Pepe le skunk (May 23, 2019)

Yep. Exactly. I'm in Coco soil mix, mostly Coco perlite. I do it every 4 days with good results. 3 in 12 days.
Sometimes I'll add an extra watering in there.


----------



## JesseJames911 (May 26, 2019)

Neville Longbottom said:


> The runoff should be lower than what you put in that a sign the plant is using the nutrients. Idealy you would want the runoff to be much lower than what you put in. The amount that is missing from the runoff is what the plant is using.


If that plant is drinking water and not feeding nutrient then the EC can come in higher then original. Reading run off is vague at best. Best part about coco is----------> it is whatever you put in it.......just flood it with what you want in your medium and vacuum/dispose of run off.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 26, 2019)

DJM Coco Trees feeding method.

"if you are not feeding coco at least 4 times a day, you are not unlocking the true capablitites in coco"

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=300255&page=4


----------

